# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Help with a friends blood work

## jasondd1

Looking at a girl friends blood work I thought her thyroid numbers may be off. Everything else looks ok I think but I thought you all would be able to help her. Thanks in advance

----------


## Bonaparte

Barring any symptoms, those numbers themselves are fine.

----------

